# Stolen - 14.3hh approx, bay gelding. Freezemark - 26DU (uk)



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

PIctures? and is this in the UK


----------



## tracingequines (Apr 5, 2011)

Photos here - (Stolen) Quincey, 14.3hh, bay gelding. Freezemark - 26DU - Burwell

Yes this is in the UK hence putting *(uk)* in the title


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I will keep an Eye out for you. Have you contacted Farmkey and informed them? they are the company with 4 digits so at the very least they will be able to put it on thier website.


----------



## netposse (Dec 26, 2009)

We would be glad to offer you a free listing on Stolen Horse International, aka NetPosse.com located at www.netposse.com. 

We will be offering free listings to victims outside of the US and Canda. I have been a victim of theft personally and I know how this feels. We are a nonprofit organization here to help.

With millions of hits a months to the site it is possible someone may see a horse from the UK on Stolen Horse International, especially with our new search features on the site.

Hope you will let us help.

Debi


----------



## tracingequines (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Faye - Yep, everyone alerted.

Debi - Posted on your wall on facebook.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I go to beeston market quite often and to lots of shows so I will keep an eye out for him.


----------



## tracingequines (Apr 5, 2011)

Photos


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

tracingequines said:


> Photos here - (Stolen) Quincey, 14.3hh, bay gelding. Freezemark - 26DU - Burwell
> 
> Yes this is in the UK hence putting *(uk)* in the title


ah i didnt notice that
there are only a handful of UK uses on here so thats why i asked, to make sure


----------



## netposse (Dec 26, 2009)

tracingequines said:


> Hi Faye - Yep, everyone alerted.
> 
> Debi - Posted on your wall on facebook.


Thank you very much!!! We really would like to help and we get so so much traffic to the site from around the world. We have helped so many in the US and Canada already. I am hoping we can do the same for horses and owners in the UK too.


----------



## furandfeather (Jan 4, 2011)

hi.sad to hear about your horse ,if he is chipped and freezmarked he will turn up eventually ,are you sure he was sold on or are they hiding him somewhere ,passports are not proof of ownership if anyone tries to register him in there name they need a recipt off last owner to change details of ownership goodluck


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

hope you have luck in finding your horse. Makes me sad to think you just can't trust anyone with anything these days. When i was a kid you could fall over ponies for loan they were everywhere and now it's really difficult and this is exactly the reason why it's disgusting. Please do let us know the outcome of your search.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoping they just took him because they love him and can't afford him, either way hoping you get your horse back - and please use netposse it is huge!


----------



## tracingequines (Apr 5, 2011)

Missing on Loan - Now Stolen
Quincey, 14.3hh approx, bay gelding
Freezemark - 26DU, Microchip - 968000000084662

Any info please contact 07969723270 or DC Daniel Bramley Cambs police 0345 4564564 quoting ref:CF 0132730311

Quincey has been located but is not yet recovered


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Well thats good! Hope he gets home safely!


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

tracingequines said:


> Missing on Loan - Now Stolen
> Quincey, 14.3hh approx, bay gelding
> Freezemark - 26DU, Microchip - 968000000084662
> 
> ...


Hoping you get him back!! Please let us know, I can't imagine being in this situation.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The link in post #3 says that he has been found but is not home yet.

Hope you get him home quickly.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

my cousin had a similar problem with her horse! he was on loan to a woman, my cousin didnt know she was a dealer though. she was known for selling the horses she had on loan. luckily my cousin got her horse back! im not sure what her name was, i'll have to ask my cousin!


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Going on holiday round there soon- I will definetely keep an eye out for you- I do hope you find him and if you do next time you let him out on loan- keep his passport!


----------

